# Research Team Retraces Powell's Steps



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Not sure if folks have seen/heard this article yet. Here it is along with some nice photos. 

Also, I heard somewhere that a team tried to replicate his trip and determined pulling off Powell's expedition was akin to summiting Everest - anyone know where I could find that article?

Interview: To Commemorate Powell’s Colorado River Expedition, Research Team Retraces His Steps — KUNC 

Enjoy!

-AH


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Here is the source (KUNC):
https://www.kunc.org/post/commemora...ion-research-team-retraces-his-steps#stream/0


Other websites:
https://www.powell150.org/expedition
https://www.usgs.gov/science-suppor...ted_con=2#qt-science_support_page_related_con



Wish I could do that for work!


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

*thank you!*

these are great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

hey thanks Jeffro for the links. Very interesting stuff. I was amazed by the photos of Powells wooden boats. One hell of man.


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

you to Andy


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Riverratton said:


> you to Andy


Aw shucks. I really appreciate the compliment but my accomplishments pale in comparison to John Wesley Powell...


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for sharing!
A good read on JWP is 

The Promise of the Grand Canyon: John Wesley Powell's Perilous Journey and His Vision for the American West by John Ross.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just finished that book, and it is really worthwhile reading.

In addition to the direct GC related content, it effectively spells out what a multidimensional, insightful guy he was, and highhlights his ability to organize effectively in the larger bureaucratic and political environment of Washington.

Highly recommended.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

I haven't read Ross's book yet. Other good reads about Powell and his vision and his bureaucratic wizardry are Worster's _A River Running West_ and the classic by Stegner, _Beyond the Hundredth Meridian_. Anyone interested in the politics of water in the west also needs to read _Cadillac Desert_ by Marc Reisner. Put these on your Winter reading list.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Waterhopper said:


> Anyone interested in the politics of water in the west also needs to read _Cadillac Desert_ by Marc Reisner. Put these on your Winter reading list.



I've tried. Couple times now. I need the reader's digest version of that one.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I just ordered "Water is for Fighting Over: and Other Myths about Water in the West" by John Fleck. 

I've been following Fleck's blog for years and he's showing himself to be very well aware of what's going on with Western water issues. One of the things he points out is that despite economic and population growth, water use is actually going down or leveling off in many places due to conservation. He argues that "the battle for water is not a zero-sum game." He's recently teamed up with Eric Kuhn, recently retired from the Colorado River Conservancy District on "Science Be Dammed: How Ignoring Inconvenient Science Drained the Colorado River." Hopefully I'll get around to that one sooner than later.

Here's an article Fleck wrote a few years back on the decoupling of growth from water use: High-Tech Desert: The Great Decoupling of the West's Water. 

-AH


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

We launched on July 14th with the "Powell Group" and leap-frogged down the river with them. Fun and interesting bunch of folk. Had quite the photography set up, thought it may be a 1 year before everything is pulled together for a documentary film. Looking forward to it. 
C


----------



## Huck Finn (Jun 15, 2008)

*PBS Grand Canyon Program*

https://www.azpm.org/p/home-art-tv/2019/5/8/151191-operation-grand-canyon-with-dan-snow/


----------

